# First REAL pen photo



## jcollazo

for me!!!

I'm going to be launching a website in a week (web design and implementation was part of my job description) so I've begun to photograph some of my pens. I'm pretty good at self critique but it's always good to get a fresh set of eyes on a project.

With that said, in this photo I see that the depth of field is not deep enough so the nib on the osage orange is, at least, as sharp as its CB. Overall focus could be better. Some of the rocks show two distinct light sources.

What else can you see?





Thanks

Joe


----------



## Daniel

The focus and depth of field stood out to me the most. you woudl be O.K. on the double light source if it where not for the front right rock looking like it has eyes. looks like you just need to move the camera back an inch and the whole pen would be evenly focused. I like the composition and all so the real hard part is in good shape.


----------



## DFM

If I had my magnifying glass, I could tell you!  Try inserting a larger photo.


----------



## bonefish

Clicking on the picture will make it larger.

Bonefish


----------



## jimdevon

Really nice backdrop. Of course, you already noticed the double reflection which you can correct by changing the angle of the primary and fill lights to create one reflection. The primary and secondary lights seem to be a little hot also. All in all it is quite impressive though. Good work. Jim


----------



## jcollazo

About 15 minutes after I took this picture the camera died[!] Since I had pens to make and the website to work on, I decided to calm down and wait a few days to get a new camera. A new Canon A530 is now on the tripod and I'll attempt more pictures this evening. A funny thing is that in the late 70's I made my money with a camera (film, of course). Since about '90 every shot I've taken has been essentially point and shoot. I know the theory, but adapting it to digital cameras is slowing me down. Wish I had my good ole f-stops and manual everything.

Thanks for the critiques. I should have more pictures late tonight.

Joe


----------



## jcollazo

It's late, I'm tired, but I <b>think</b> I've got the new camera almost dialed in. First, here's a pic of my photo setup:




A 14" light tent with a pair of 6" reflectors loaded with GE Reveal 75 watt bulbs.

Picture 1 is a gaggle of slimlines. _Click on the picture to enlarge_




This one is a Padauk cigar finished in plexi that was a special order for Father's Day. I used a single light with a sheet of wax paper over the reflector.




I like 'em. Anyone catching something I'm not?

Thanks

Joe


----------



## jcollazo

Forgot to add that I feel the 75 watt Reveals are a bit hot. I'll pick up some 60 watters tomorrow.


----------



## Daniel

Joe,
Try and post a picture simular to the cigar pen above withthe lower watt bulbs. I would like to see a comparison of what the cooler bulb does for the color etc. photos are looking good. I realize there is a lot between your camera and my computer but the cigar photo is still a touch on the fuzzy side from here. 
have you tried white copier paper as a defuser? I have used it with 500 watt work lights with good results. not sure your smaller lights would get much through. the lighting tests can become never ending. seems no matter how good they get you can see room for improvment.
good luck with your web site.


----------



## Urushiman

Nice pics, and good to see your setup.  I just need some free time to try it out.  Thanks for sharing.

Hirosaki


----------



## gerryr

I use compact flourescents, 23W, I think.  The color temperature is 5500K.  I paid way too much for them because Home Depot now the same bulb for about $7.00.  It's hard to find on the GE website but I did find it once and was shocked to learn the Reveal bulbs have a 3400K color temperature.  As long as your camera has a custom white balance setting, it's not a big deal.  I know what you mean about wanting manual settings, that was one of the things I looked for when I was shopping for a new camera, plus super close focusing and a custom white balance setting.


----------



## bobruth

How do you start a photo album. I would like to put some pictures on the web site  Bobruth[]


----------



## ctEaglesc

FWIW I hate thumbs in the SOYP foum and don't like them here any better byt I don't visit this forum often.
To these old eyes the vantage point puts the pens out of perspective.
Too much garbage in the backround making it too distracting.
If you are showing me a pen don't show me anyting else.
When I look at a pen on the forum I want to see fit and finish not a bunch of  beans or rocks(couldn't figure out what they were)
Even if I am looking at pens in a magazine if there is a distraction I move on.
Artsy backdrops give me the impression that the person who made the pen  thinks it cannot stand alone and it needs a crutch.
My .02


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by jcollazo_
> <br />Forgot to add that I feel the 75 watt Reveals are a bit hot. I'll pick up some 60 watters tomorrow.



The glare on the clips is noticable. Instead of buying new bulbs just move the lights further away. The intensity drops off with a squared factor X distance. Hang a handkerchief over the lamp shade to double diffuse and cut down amount of light.
And, yes, I miss the old manual settings. Won't give up my film Nikons but they haven't been out of the cabinet in months.


----------



## jaywood1207

The cigar seems a little dark on the top end.


----------

